# Frankentaper! How I salvage tubes



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Ive been doing this for a couple of weeks now and Ive been thinking about it since I converted to Wrap and tuck. Whats going on in this pic? Gypsy tabs from 1745 with 3060 cuffs as tube protectors and holding it together. Then wingshooter style tapers with 2040s. At first we were unsure it would make it past all that rubber ( its on a very small scrap frame ) but shoots well! I usually put lighter tubes towards the back but have done this with all 1745 and again works great. I know some people do something similar but this I only do to salvage my tubing. If Im doing tapers this way I will measure it out, these are made randomly with out giving much though to ratio. Im sure I can get it faster if I play with that but usually working with what I have. Hope this gives some of you more shots out of your used rubber....


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good use of materials!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

